# How's my weight looking?



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

I wanted to see what people think of my dogs weight. I've seen the weight scale but I just wanted to make sure that he's not to thin because he is lean. I do give him a good amount of exercise. He's around 75 lbs right now at almost 11 months old.


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd love to here what people think about an estimated full grown weight as well... As I said he's 75lbs and will be 11 months old on August 8th. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

My boy is also 75 lbs and will be 11 months Aug 14. From my experience with past GSD's they grow in spurts, tall and thin, gain a little weight, then tall and thin again up until about a year when their height is pretty much set. Then over the next year they thicken up and hold their weight. 

I think your dog looks healthy. 
He looks just like mine. Active, healthy teenager.


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

He looks perfect me, not too thin and not too thick.

I love his color btw, blanket-back isn't it?


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you for the input. I just wanted reassurance that he wasn't being underfed and wanted to see if maybe he should add a few pounds. I do keep him pretty active though.

Thanks CountryGirl, and yes he is a blanket-back.


----------



## KPK (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks perfectly fit to me and such a beautiful looking dog! I would always stay a hair on the lean side rather than carrying extra weight that is hard on the growing joints and bones.


----------



## Mikenyar (Jul 21, 2015)

You have a beautiful dog! How big was your puppy at 3 months? I only ask because I have a gsd/cattle dog mixed and is 16 pounds at 12 weeks. The vet said it would only get to 30 pounds but I find that hard to believe if he's 16 at 12 weeks. Anyone have any thoughts , I would really appreciate it.


----------

